# Komische Werbung beim PC hochfahren



## Michi5899 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich war mir nicht ganz schlüssig in welchen Bereich ich sowas posten sollte aber nunja.

Ja es geht darum das ich folgende Meldung jedes mal nach dem Anmelden an meinem PC bekomme und ich weis nciht woher:

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntqwuk9.png

Nun regt mich das tierisch auf aber leider wies ich nciht von was es kommt und wie ich es deaktivieren kann. Programme von Freemium habe ich nicht und "msconfig" sagt mir auch ncihts zu der Anwendung beim Systemstart. Das einzige was ich will, ist das dieses Teil ncihtmehr kommt wenn ich den PC starte bzw. mich anmelde.

Hätte da jemand ne Idee?

MfG

Michi


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. Februar 2013)

Wird von irgendein prog.was installiert hast kommen.

Tuning / Reinigung Software  usw. vll. 

Gruß,


----------



## addicTix (25. Februar 2013)

Guck mal in der Systemsteuerung ob du da irgendwas findest z.B. einen Freemium uninstaller oder halt irgendwas mit Freemium, sodass du des einfach deinstallieren kannst... 
Dann sollte die Werbung beim Systemstart weg sein, wenn du es deinstalliert hast.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2013)

Schau mal in die Systemkonfiguration,  vielleicht kannst dus im Systemstart abschalten,  oder im Startmenü im Autostart.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (25. Februar 2013)

Die betreffende Datei sitzt in Programmex86 unter SoftwareStore (oder so ähnlich)

Nennt sich SoftwareUpdateUI.exe

Danach noch die Verweise in der Registry löschen und Ruhe ist.

Den genauen Namen und Ort findest Du wenn Du in der Taskleiste bei dem Fenster auf Eigenschaften gehst.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Die betreffende Datei sitzt in Programmex86 unter SoftwareStore (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> Nennt sich SoftwareUpdateUI.exe
> 
> ...


 
Klingt nach Erfahrung


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (25. Februar 2013)

Jepp-hab den Mist gerade die Tage elimimiert 

Nachdem darüber aber auch nichts im I-Net stand-bin ich selbst auf die Suche gegangen.

Das kommt von dem Programm Tubebox, dass ich aber wegen der Update-nerverei vor 2 Monaten schon in Nirvana geschickt hatte


----------



## Dexter74 (28. Februar 2013)

wird wohl noch geben die den Mist installieren, bei meiner Nichte hab es auch eine SoftwareUpdateUI.exe


----------

